# Beetle Turbo: "optional sport suspension"?



## ljmattox (Nov 27, 2011)

Doing my normal Friday browse of STL-area VW dealers' inventory, Dean Team Ballwin has a silver turbo (DSG) on the lot. Is a sunroof.

Clicking open the "options" tab, I found this set of specs:

•_2.0L turbocharged I4 PZEV engine
•6-speed DSG transmission -inc: Tiptronic, paddle shifters
•Front wheel drive
•Comfort suspension (Sport suspension equipped on all Turbo Beetles manufactured prior to calendar week 42 of 2011, regardless of presence of option 2UC Sport Suspension)
•Pwr steering
•Pwr front/rear disc brakes_

I'd not seen a discussion of being able specify "comfort" or "sport" suspension as an option.

Can one of our resident VW dealer-info folk talk about this? Thanks!


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Please don't tell me that my 2012 Turbo Beetle is going to show up with spongy American strip-mall-parking-lot-tuned Coupe de Ville suspension.:facepalm:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

If you like spirited driving and want to get the most out of the Turbo, go with the Sport Suspension option. As I noted in another thread, it's definitely on the firm side but is not punishing. It really is a distinct difference. Besides the firmness, you'll notice less body roll in corners.

Having said the above, if the Beetle is going to be a daily driver for someone who wants a plush ride to and from work (like my wife) don't get the Sport Suspension (particularly with the 19" wheels). For, you feel every thing the road surface has to offer - whether that be expansion joints or minor road imperfections. I'm not saying you feel them in a bad way, but you do clearly know at all times what kind of surface you're on.

Bill


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Isn't the "Sport Suspension" standard at the moment? I don't see such option on their website. 

If VW decides to make an optional "Sport Suspension", it's probably thicker swaybars from the GTI for $400-$500 more. Not cool. 

I'll probably stick to their standard suspension and go for aftermarket options.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> If VW decides to make an optional "Sport Suspension", it's probably thicker swaybars from the GTI for $400-$500 more.


Good guess. An order sheet posted online showed the Sport Suspension as being a $500 option.

Just a quick story: The Sport Suspension is pretty firm - to the point I was worried about going over that first set of railroad tracks (especially with my 19's). It just feels like the Sport Suspension has less travel. I was actually worried I would bottom out. But, it sucks up the railroad tracks well - much better than I thought it would. The travel is there when you need it. I'm comfortable enough now that I've stopped babying "Candy."

Bill


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Isn't the "Sport Suspension" standard at the moment? I don't see such option on their website.


Same thing I was wondering. I don't see a suspension option.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Same thing I was wondering. I don't see a suspension option.


I noticed it listed as an option in the brochure I got from the dealer, but not on the website.


----------



## krzysiopl (Feb 7, 2008)

On my window sticker it did say "Sport Suspension" so i guess its included.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, the point is - we know that all Turbos come with Sport Suspension included, regardless of other codes or options. What is up for debate is whether or not that status will continue. For, I've also noticed the text "Sport suspension equipped on all Turbo Beetles manufactured prior to calendar week 42 of 2011" starting to pop up on documents. In my opinion, this is a real issue worthy of our attention.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Well, the point is - we know that all Turbos come with Sport Suspension included, regardless of other codes or options. What is up for debate is whether or not that status will continue. For, I've also noticed the text "Sport suspension equipped on all Turbo Beetles manufactured prior to calendar week 42 of 2011" starting to pop up on documents. In my opinion, this is a real issue worthy of our attention.
> 
> Bill


The large, full color brochure lists all specs on the inside of the last page and under the
'Performance' category it lists 'Sport Suspension' as an Option only available on Turbos.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> The large, full color brochure lists all specs on the inside of the last page and under the
> 'Performance' category it lists 'Sport Suspension' as an Option only available on Turbos.


Understood. The issue is whether it remains a "standard" included option or morphs into a true option that must be specified on orders.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Understood. The issue is whether it remains a "standard" included option or morphs into a true option that must be specified on orders.
> 
> Bill


All the solid black 'dotted' items are the 'standard' ones listed. 'Sport Suspension' isn't marked solid black but with an open 'o' that lists it as an option that doesn't automatically come with
the car. The same open 'o' marking is also alongside things like Bi-Xenon Headlights, 19" Alloy 
Wheels, and the DSG Auto Transmission which are also clearly 'options', not 'standard Equipment'.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

This very issue was on my list of questions I had the day I ordered my car. I pointed out that it was listed as an option in the brochure, but not on the website. The dealer checked and said it was a non-issue because the model I was ordering would have it whether I wanted it or not. So I accepted my fate and lost all curiosity. That was mid October. If I remember correctly the dealer said there wasn't a code for the option in the system yet. I just hope he followed through.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Received an email back to me from the fellow at Capistrano VW who did that informative
video explaining so many facets of the new Beetle. I had asked him in the email if the 
'sport suspension' was an option that had to be ordered and he answered as follows:

"Cars built before Oct 23rd automatically have the 'sport suspension' if they are a turbo model.
After Oct 23rd they are built with a comfort suspension by default and can have the 'sport
suspension' added. Currently the 'sport suspension' is listed as 'no additional charge' but in
parenthesis it says 'MSRP $500'. Therefore they may be charging for it in the future.

As always, should you have additional questions feel free to ask them of me."

Richard McAllister
Capistrano VW
[email protected]
949-234-4220 direct
801-815-0897 cell


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Next time I buy a VW I'll buy it from Richard McAllister.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Now the question is what is it exactly.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Now the question is what is it exactly.


I never even mentioned the 'sport suspension' when I ordered the car but that order goes
back to end of August so, possibly, my build started prior to Oct.23rd. This would explain
why I did see on the dealer rep's computer screen the code for my 'sport suspension'
being included as part of my order. I would recommend that anyone who ordered a
car after that Oct. 23rd date should still be able to affect changes in their car and should
tell their dealer rep to make sure the present 'no cost' option is included in their order. I
believe the rep can do it directly via his computer once he calls up your order on the
screen.


----------

